# Training garden fans to come back



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all, 

What should I do to ensure my garden fantails come back to their loft when I let them out? Please include as much details as possible! 

Thanks


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Great to find this subject. Jay had a great idea to start a new thread.
I need to know too, as i was not successful last year. It hurt each time when i lost pigeons.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dima said:


> Great to find this subject. Jay had a great idea to start a new thread.
> I need to know too, as i was not successful last year. It hurt each time when i lost pigeons.


How many did you lose? How long did you keep them before releasing them? How old were they? Were they new birds alone or did you add them to your already existing flock?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I lost 10 out of 13. All of the 10 birds flew for being scared; i didn't loose all at once..one or two at a time..the onces i still have didn't fly when were scared, they just decided one day to take off...and they came back ...one in the morning before i go to work and the other in the in the evening, when i came from work..the third one never flew but from the floor to the roof of the house and trees and vine. I had no older trained birds. Their mother's were racing pigeons (i let them go once from curiousity and they went back to their owner) and father was a roller. I lost them since there were 3 month old to 5 months old. Each time i was devastated. First time i went from door to door putting flyers with pic of my pigeon(didn't have a ring) and my pohne #. 

A short long story it's shown better in pics.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

]


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a new generation of the 3 onces left and their mothers. I do not release them. We are under construction for a big loft. I want to move them there first and then i will have to learn what is to be done and then release them.

I am sure i will get lots of criticism. But take into account my inexperience and may be ignorance of which i am guilty.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dima...I hate to come across as a canker nut, but...have you treated your birds for canker?


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Charis said:


> Dima...I hate to come across as a canker nut, but...have you treated your birds for canker?


What makes you think they may have canker?


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear Dima, your birds looked very nice though  How long did you have them before you allowed them out?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

They had no sickness...and i never treat them for anything.As i said they are a mix of racing pigeon and roller. Indeed what made you ask that question?
Thanks Newbie. I would take them out in a basket for 30 min every day when they would start to walk around and eat by themselves.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dima said:


> They had no sickness...and i never treat them for anything.As i said they are a mix of racing pigeon and roller. Indeed what made you ask that question?
> Thanks Newbie. I would take them out in a basket for 30 min every day when they would start to walk around and eat by themselves.


So as soon as you bought them, you started doing this? 

I read on here that you should keep birds locked up for a few months before letting them out. At least that's a more safe approach.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, it may be worng what i did. But i treated them like my pets, the babies were born in the basement house..basically living with me. A club member who gave me the female racing pigeons told me that once they learn to eat which is in about 1 month, he separates them from their family and grown up birds in a separate loft with aviary, he keeps them for 2 -3 weeks in the daytime in the aviary to get used with seeing the surroundings ,then leave the trap open; he said than at the begining they come out and wonder in his yard and one of the days they take off flying around the house for a few minutes. After that they are ready to be taken to fly from different miles, of course first short distance then longer. Take into account my friend has racing pigeons whom instinct of returning home is in their gene. My must had roller genes and i read that there is a different way for training them. They cannot fly too many miles and usualy the owner has a portable kit from which they can be released from different places and come back to the kit, not home.


----------

